# Croakers PLO



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Only 148 days til croaker season! =)


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Still quite a long time to wait for some croakers


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I hope we have a banner year for croakers like we had in 2002. Love catching those 18"- 20" horse croakers like we did then. That same year forum member Triggerfish caught one 23" at The Tank. I know this because I used my drop net to get that monster over the rail.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahahaha...brother, that's a looooong time to wait! I think 2017's season was kinda lame for spot and croaker. Hopefully, 2018 will be a breakout year for the bay.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

There sure was a lot of 3"-5" baby's around the area I hope they live to become 'horse' croakers. Haven't see any in years


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Spawning occurs over the continental shelf in July to February, with a peak in August to October. Beginning in August, tiny young enter the Bay and travel to low-salinity and freshwater creeks. They move to deeper parts of tidal rivers for the winter. Juveniles leave the Bay with the adults the following autumn, maturing at 2 to 3 years old. Atlantic croakers can live for 7 to 8 years.

I saw the record croaker weighed in down in Dutton VA and I could swear it was drum with out spots. 










Capt Mike


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I can only imagine how noisy that guy was when he got pulled out of the water opcorn:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That croaker is a world record. The puppy was 28" and weighed 8lbs, 11 oz. The angler was fishing for flounder when he caught the beast. BTW it was caught in Virginia.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Man you got my hopes up!!!


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

I feel ya. 😥 Too long!


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I got this monster at CBBT fishing cut bait for reds. 









Cooler is 26 inches wide.
I miss the croaker too.
Capt Mike


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

uglycroaker said:


> Only 148 days til croaker season! =)


The time is near! I am ready to release the beast!


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Best eating fish in the bay! Pound for pound, the best fighter!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That is the largest croaker I have ever seen. The one on the cooler.


----------

